# Has anyone had Nausea days before their period was due and not be pregnant?



## hopefulwishin

Ive been experiencing nausea for about a week now. But today, was not a good day at all. I gaged at the smell of lunch today. I just didnt feel good at all. But testing, I had a bfn. Ive never had nausea before my periods prior to this, and after searching on the internet, all I find is pregnancy related information about nausea showing up days before a period is due. Im due for AF on 4/1. 

So I wondered if any ladies here experienced this nausea feeling days before a period was due and got AF? Im 30 years old and never had this happen before. 

My breasts are sore, nipples are sensitive
tired
few headaches

but again, bfn today.


----------



## zilla

I had tiredness, breast soreness, headaches and tiredness when I was coming off the pill. Are you coming off BCP? if not, then the symptoms sound promising, and I'd test again in a few days xx


----------



## daisyr21

Last month I had pretty bad nausea before my period and I kept getting bfns


----------



## hopefulwishin

Nope, I havnt been on any birth control since after having our second son in 2005. AF is due on sunday, Im just trying to figure out why I would get so much nausea now and get a bfn.


----------



## zilla

hopefulwishin said:


> Nope, I havnt been on any birth control since after having our second son in 2005. AF is due on sunday, Im just trying to figure out why I would get so much nausea now and get a bfn.

if you're not due until Sunday then it's still early. 
I'd wait until Sunday and see if AF comes then test! 
:dust:


----------



## CdnEquestrian

Unfortunately yes... :(

Good Luck!


----------



## hopefulwishin

Thanks, I have one more test here. I will hold off and see what happens in the next few days. Thanks girls!


----------



## amjon

I had both nausea and heartburn last week and AF showed up (2 days early too) this week. :(


----------



## coralym30

Ugh ive been so freaking nauseous for the past 3 days i trew up a couple of time and today i started having heart burn but its probably cause i had spicy food last night . I was so nautious this morning i was doing dishes and rinsing the food off i was gagging ! i had to stop cause i almost puked . just typing this and thinking about it is like yuk . im never had ovulation make me sick like this before


----------



## hopefulwishin

Well this morning I woke up to sore nipples again, I cant lay on my sides, like I like to do, instead I have to lay on my back. My cervix has been high and soft like, with lots of white CM. When I wake up I feel ok, but mid morning the past couple of days Ive had nausea. I gagged at the smell of mcdonalds two days ago. AF is due in two days....


----------



## Melly Belly

Everyone is different, but i know that right after O, it is almost instantly that my boobs are sore to the point that it is uncomfortable, and yeah, i get both nausea AND diarrhea before AF shows....good times! :dohh:


----------



## hopefulwishin

My boobs got sore after ovulation too. But then they got better and a few days ago my nipples started to get really sore and tender. Something that hasnt happened to me before. The nausea came on a few days ago too. When it comes to certain food smells, I just cant stand being around certain foods. I havnt had any issues with diarrhea though.


----------



## Melly Belly

hopefulwishin said:


> My boobs got sore after ovulation too. But then they got better and a few days ago my nipples started to get really sore and tender. Something that hasnt happened to me before. The nausea came on a few days ago too. When it comes to certain food smells, I just cant stand being around certain foods. I havnt had any issues with diarrhea though.

when it comes to mcdonalds, i ALWAYS get nauseous, all the time! LOL :rofl: i have noticed since starting ttc, im more in tune, and i pick up on things i didnt previously (like i could swear my boobs never got THAT sore until i started TTC!)...and then i systematically analyze them and drive myself nuts until AF shows...hopefully it is good news for you tho! FX'd! :thumbup:


----------



## Afamilygal

Hopeful wishin- your symptoms seem great! I hope you get your bfp in a few days! GL!


----------



## SamiAurora

Happens to me a lot! Tbh I didnt really realise how ill it made me feel until I starting TTC and symptom spotting now I notice it more than ever! :sick:


----------



## proudmummy211

im due 9/4 feeling sick as a dog feel full and sick quickly after eating tierd and boobs are killing but thought it might be a bit early for pregnancy symptoms :s normally suffer from bad pms cramps but feel really different this month. how did u get on? did af arrive? xx


----------



## Melly Belly

proudmummy211 said:


> im due 9/4 feeling sick as a dog feel full and sick quickly after eating tierd and boobs are killing but thought it might be a bit early for pregnancy symptoms :s normally suffer from bad pms cramps but feel really different this month. how did u get on? did af arrive? xx

Hi there! its been a while since ive posted in this thread, but here goes...i took a break from ttc for a while, last year we went to a reproductive specialist after my HSG came back that i have a right tube block..we did two rounds of clomid in june and july of 2013, the first was not successful, the second we did with an ultrasound to confirm L side ovulation (which it was, two largest follices were L side)...and a Novarel trigger shot, which apparently was the magic combination....i dont know why, but it was super different that cycle before my period date..i was working in LTC and dressing wounds suddenly was making me ill, and i really felt different, i think the first thing i noticed for sure was the having to use the bathroom so much, even so early...waiting until the trigger shot was out of my system was agony, but it was neat to see two lines on *something* for once...and after they faded out, they started getting darker again...it took a good long while to sink in, probably not really until about 19 weeks or so, when i could feel movements really well, and had multiple confirmations that yes, there is a baby in there...and now im two weeks from my EDD, which i thought was just never going to happen after 3+ years ttc...good luck, i hope this is it for you also :happydance:


----------



## zilla

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## Melly Belly

And to you too, i see :flower:


----------



## zilla

thankyou  good luck with the birth & new baby :) exciting times! xxx


----------

